# New Holland TC 30



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

I'm VERY happy with the power and Quality of my TC 30... it has exceeded my Expectations.and the Dealer was GREAT >>Snow Tractor Ayden NC


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum P71...Why don't you tell us a little about your tractor. HP, PTO HP , do you have a bucket? Give us a rundown on all your specs. etc, etc...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum P71! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

thanx everyone, yes, I just got a New holland TC 30 with a 7308 FEL..... it does everything and more than i thought it would. just take your time go easy and dont force things..... use mathmatics to obtain your goals....... I just uprooted a 35 foot cherry tree and laid it over by going into LOW on Hydro tranny sticking the Bucket under the roots and CURLING the bucket.... the tree went down....... did not even lug the engine , (1,500 RPM's ) after tree was down , shoved it into woods with bucket raised to the trunk... just take your time time, and use LEVEREDGE as your freind..... to protect your machine, and make it perform .


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an older predecessor to your tractor...the Ford New Holland 1715. It is amazing the things you can do with these units...


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Thats a Great looking Tractor Argee:cheers:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Brother's Ford*

This is my brother Norm's tractor. He has had it since it was new.I have used this 1520 many times and it always did the job. Norm has all the toys for it except a back-hoe.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

what's the difference between a 1520 and a 1715 ???? they look real close.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

My dealer had a SMALL ford (cant remember the Number) but it was 30% smaller than the TC 30.... I wanted to buy it just to sit on the Porch....:jumpropeb


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

I'ts too wet to use my tractor:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P71 _
> *what's the difference between a 1520 and a 1715 ???? they look real close. *


I believe there is a substantial difference in HP. Something like 18-20 HP for the 1520 compared to 27 for the 1715.....shorter wheelbase,,,,smaller loader....there is a place I usually goTractor Data but their sight is having problems at the moment.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

ok thanx... I will check that out...


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

My TC 30 is still doing good.... I waxed it today..... it has 18.4 hours on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I used my 1715 to disk up about an acre field I was going to plant corn in this year...Decided to go with a couple crops of buckwheat instead. 1715 has 507 hours on it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee you got some tractor time in good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

buckwheat? What is buckwheat? Pics?

How are you feeling? It is simply a scorcher out today. Like 96F and feels like 116F.

WOW. Going to wait until about 5:30-6:00 for some work.


Oh wait, it is almost 5:30 now... HHAHAHAHA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is what I usually do Andy. It really sucks the water out of you to try and do work like that during the heat of the day. I wait until later when the temps go down.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Argee you got some tractor time in good for you:thumbsup: *


Yeah...I thought I'd give it a try..if it hurt I was going to quit..But, it didn't hurt and made me feel great The incision is pretty well healed, still a little tender, but I can live with that:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*buckwheat? What is buckwheat? Pics?*


<img src=http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/pics/buckwheat_field.gif?SSImageQuality=Full>

Smother Crop:
Although modern weed control methods have reduced the need for smother crops, buckwheat may still be useful for this purpose. Buckwheat is a good competitor because it germinates rapidly, and the dense leaf canopy soon shades the soil. This rapid growth soon smothers most weeds.

Buckwheat has been cited as a useful crop for control of quackgrass in the northeastern states, but rapid and complete control should not be expected. A heavy crop of buckwheat should smother most of the quackgrass if the land has been previously cultivated to break up the quackgrass sod, and then fall-or early spring-plowed and disked or field cultivated occasionally until planting time.

Other weeds may be more effectively controlled by growing buckwheat. Scientists have reported that the crop can be used to eradicate Canada thistle, sowthistle, creeping jenny, leafy spurge, Russian knapweed and perennial peppergrass (Marshall and Pomeranz).

Because of buckwheat's early competitiveness, it is not useful as a companion crop for establishing legumes.

Green Manure Crop:
Buckwheat is a useful green manure crop. It can produce significant amounts of dry matter. Up to 3 tons of dry matter per acre has been obtained after 6 to 8 weeks of growth on relatively unproductive land under Pennsylvania conditions. When plowed under, the plant material decays rapidly, making nitrogen and mineral constituents available for the succeeding crop. The resulting humus improves physical condition and moisture-holding capacity of soil. Where a second crop of green manure is desired, rye may be drilled into the buckwheat stubble and plowed under in the spring. The rye frequently can be drilled into the buckwheat stubble without previous disking or plowing. Buckwheat green manure may also fit into fairly tight rotations such as when a crop is harvested prior to mid-July and a succeeding crop is not scheduled until fall. If volunteer buckwheat is harmful in the succeeding crop, then the green manure crop of buckwheat should be destroyed before a large number of seeds mature.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*buckwheat? What is buckwheat?*

I use buckwheat primarily to build tilth and to suppress weeds....a couple crops of buckwheat in a given year yields a tremendous amount of organic matter that improves the soils tilth.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

My TC 30 is still going strong, it has very good power and EXTREEMLY economical to operate, I turn it at 1200 rpms............ and it works like an SS Tiger Tank,


----------



## NewHollandtc30 (Oct 8, 2011)

I also have a tc30. Plenty of power for what I need. Problem is that after only 288hrs, the inside axle and outside seal went out. I have owned it for 4 yrs but only 288hrs. New Holland nor the dealer would work with me at all. Both seem to feel that since it was 4yrs old, hrs of use did not matter. Cost 700 dollars to repair. Good luck with yours, hope it does better.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a 2003 TC30 30 hp with a 9x3 manual transmission that I bought used last winter. It was sold as a 2000. Looking for parts, I always had trouble finding a 2000 listed. But I was changing the fuel filter and saw the engine plate right close by, so I wiped it off and the date of manufacture was 2003. The 3 had been filled in with grease and dirt and it looked like a 0. The guy I bought it from had bought it used from a NH dealer- where I think the original mistake was made. Worked out well for me.
It really is a tough tractor. It pulls a 1 share plow easily through the garden, disc harrow too. I bushed hogged with it pulling an old 5 foot International World Agritech bush hog and it just kept going- running over 3" white pines! I hit the tree with the bucket then roll over it with the bush hog. If it is birch I try to keep to the 1 1 1/2" or less. Last year it started easily at 5 degrees for the snow- not plugged in. It has a plug in that I just started using- even easier to start. I built a driveway to the barn with 6 loads of gravel. Did great moving it around. I'm new to diesels and was impressed by the power the 3 cylinder motor produces. 
With my annoying arthritis I had been doing less, and it feels good to get some actual work done. I even take the tractor out to the backfield to watch my wife ride back there from my ringside seat! -Talk about laziness!


----------



## NewHollandtc30 (Oct 8, 2011)

I too love my tc30, but beware of axle bearings. My right rear inside bearing and outside seal went out after 4yrs and 280 hrs. No one could give me a reason as to maybe why. Dealer was no help at all...just refered me to the parts dept. New Holland was no help, it was past three yrs. Its a great little tractor, plenty of power...etc. Just that now, I will always be waiting on the next bearing to go out and it ain't cheap to repair.


----------



## sledge (Jul 5, 2012)

My TC-30 is great. So far has done everything I have asked it to do. I can't figure out how to make the lift arms float. What am I missing? I figure it is something simple, but i don't see it.


----------

